# HELLO EVERYONE-HAMMERDOWN GRILL BBQ



## Lincon (May 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,,
this is Don Bailey from Central Ky. We are in the final stages of completing our 24ft Full mobile kitchen with HUGE CookShack FEC300 Smoker. Been doing BBQ for over 20 years xvideos.onl/ xnxx.onl/ chaturbate.onl/ and catering for over 10 on occasion. Well last year we were swamped with bbq catering jobs so we decided to take it to a full time business. We have our own sauce and rubs and will be for sale soon but till then we just like hangin out and talkin cars and Que.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to the board!  Please share some pics of your builds.


----------



## kruizer (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## coolkayaker (May 7, 2019)

Welcome Don! I just love how this site has so many years of experience and knowledge with smoking, grilling, and cooking in general! It sounds like you know what you are doing and I look forward to your posts and learning from you just like I have learned so much from others on this site! Again, welcome, and post some pics!!!


----------



## Preacher Man (May 7, 2019)

Welcome! We look forward to your insights and additions to the forum.

I remember you posting a while back.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hello-everyone-hammerdown-grill-bbq-trailer.283228/
If you lost the information for your account, I'm sure some mods here could help you retrieve it...that is, if you still wanted that account.


----------

